# Mini Nubian AI Straws?



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Has anyone seen semen straws offered for mini Nubian sires? I've done some searching, and haven't found any. Is the breed too new and too experimental to have much of a following?

At this point, I'm just kinda kicking around ideas in my head. One of my girls is a mini Nubian doeling that I'd like to breed for spring babies. I was thinking that AI would increase the pool of bucks I could choose from, but... maybe not?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Some where I read that this is something they have not done with the breed. It said sometime in the future they were hoping to get this started. I can't remember where I read this though...


----------

